# Lens Correction not working with Photos imported today



## SteveLH (Jul 15, 2013)

I have an Sony  NEX-6 with a  'E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3' lens.  In the past two weeks I have edited photos taken with that lens and Lightroom correctly selected the correct lens Make, Model, Profile when I checked Enable Profile Correction.  The photos are RAW imported directly from the camera using a micro USB.

The Enable Profile Correction stopped working correctly with Photos taken and imported today.  When I check Enable Profile Correction, the Lens Profile: Make, Model, and Profile remain set to 'None'.  When I select Make=Sony, the only 'Model' displayed is the Sony DT 18-200mm.  and the Profile is Adobe(Sony DT 18-200mm).    (I tried this with photos taken today using another lens (sony e pz 16-50mm f3.5-5.6) with the same results.)

The correct lens info (E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3 OSS) is displayed with the exif data in the upper left of the Photos taken today in both Library and Develop Mode.  And the lens is also correctly displayed as (E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3 OSS) in the Metadata in Library mode.

Odder yet:
When I navigate to and Edit a prior photo (not taken or imported today) the Enable Profile works as expected. AND I noticed that the list of Makes and Models is much longer in the prior photos.   I also Copied Settings from a prior photo with Lens Correction but Pasting the settings to any photo taken today does not seem to apply the Profile Correction.


I'm new to Lightroom and my forum searches haven't uncovered anything.  If there is a solution please point me in the right direction.


Thanks.
Steve


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Your problem description has every indication that today's imports are in fact Jpegs, not Raw files. Is it possible that you've inadvertently changed the file-type in the camera?


----------



## SteveLH (Jul 16, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your problem description has every indication that today's imports are in fact Jpegs, not Raw files. Is it possible that you've inadvertently changed the file-type in the camera?



Thank you Jim,

That's it.  I was diagnosing a panorama banding problem yesterday and I switched to jpg to see if that had any affect.  Forgot to switch back.

Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 16, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Your problem description has every indication that today's imports are in fact Jpegs, not Raw files. Is it possible that you've inadvertently changed the file-type in the camera?



That is a fabulous pick-up Jim - pattern recognition at its best!

Tony Jay


----------

